# Is kissing cheating?



## pinkbundles (Jul 8, 2007)

I know it is. But what do you think? And by kissing, I don't mean as a form of greeting.

Oh yeah, I should mention that there's no story behind the poll. It's just watercooler talk.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 8, 2007)

of coz it is.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jul 8, 2007)

If I caught (or found out) my man was kissing another woman, he may as well have had sex with her. If he's acting romantic or intimate, it really doesn't matter what part of his body is against her.


----------



## Aprill (Jul 8, 2007)

yup, its cheating!!!!!!!!!


----------



## girlie2010 (Jul 8, 2007)

i say i depends on the kiss


----------



## Lauren (Jul 8, 2007)

Yes definitely, I agree with Carolyn, it doesn't matter what body parts, it's still being intimate with someone else which is a betrayal to me.


----------



## luxotika (Jul 8, 2007)

I think it is cheating.

If there is something you would do with another man that you would feel uncomfortable doing if your husband in the same room, then it is supposedly considered cheating.


----------



## KatJ (Jul 8, 2007)

OH YEAH. Its a definite deal breaker to me.


----------



## Ricci (Jul 8, 2007)

Is there a story behind the Poll?

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I know it is. But what do you think? And by kissing, I don't mean as a form of greeting.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jul 8, 2007)

Kissing is very intimate so in my opinion, it qualifies as cheating


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 8, 2007)

That's how I've been cheated.

Drunken kiss and at first, I was like - pfft whatever.

But the more I thought about it... the more betrayal I felt by it.

He appologized over and over and I got over it fairly quick.

I think it is defined as cheating but it depends - some stuff Ill let sly, others I cant. And to be honest, I felt more hurt by the ex when he mentioned he liked my friend - more than hearing him say he kissed some random nobody.

So yeah. My life story haha.


----------



## macface (Jul 8, 2007)

hell yeah is cheating.no excuses


----------



## XkrissyX (Jul 8, 2007)

cheating. kiss. touch. flirt. sex. cheating cheating cheating.


----------



## han (Jul 8, 2007)

yes sir


----------



## ivette (Jul 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If I caught (or found out) my man was kissing another woman, he may as well have had sex with her. If he's acting romantic or intimate, it really doesn't matter what part of his body is against her.


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Ohappydaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'd have to say that anything you'd feel uncomfortable with or betrayed by if you found out your significant other had done it with another person is cheating. So that includes a kiss, an intimate conversation, emails of a certain substance,etc. Same here


----------



## mahreez (Jul 8, 2007)

of course it's cheating! would you tell your bf, "hey i just kissed somebody else today...and it's not a form of greeting! would you consider that cheating?" LOL!


----------



## Kathy (Jul 8, 2007)

Yup! Sure is!


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Battygurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Is there a story behind the Poll? Nope. No story. Just watercooler talk.


----------



## Bexy (Jul 8, 2007)

Yes, it is cheating.


----------



## MissMaryMac (Jul 8, 2007)

Absolutely!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Jul 8, 2007)

Yea it is cheating. Id hurt my man if I ever found out he was cheating on me then Id find out who the dumb girl is and kick her a**. I hate people who cheat.


----------



## SierraWren (Jul 8, 2007)

Yes, of course it's cheating.


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jul 8, 2007)

Yep, it's cheating.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jul 8, 2007)

Absolutely. Kissing is a very intimate thing. Can often be much more intimate than having sex. I agree that anything your SO wouldn't do with you in the room or would hide from you is cheating. They don't even have to get physical. I considering it cheating if he goes out with a girl somewhere and doesn't tell you, or is talking on the phone or the internet with someone and hides it from you.


----------



## Colorlicious (Jul 8, 2007)

of course!


----------



## Saje (Jul 9, 2007)

Yes based on what everyone said and then some.


----------



## tigrisjasmine (Jul 9, 2007)

Heck, yeah it is! I know there are people out there that think not, which dumbfounds me. They've got to have other issues if kissing is not an intimate thing for them... I even know of porn stars who will do everything, but will not kiss on the lips!


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 9, 2007)

I agree with everything Carolyn said on the issue. So that's a yes from me.


----------



## brewgrl (Jul 9, 2007)

if you know your significants are going to lose their heads, then yes, but if you are in the type of relationship where that's cool (and you would SO KNOW-), then nope.

so basically, if you are questioning, then yes.


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 9, 2007)

for me it's more about the way it makes you feel - if you're ok with them doing that (for whatever reason, lol) then it's not the same as if you would be really hurt.

Cheating for me is your partner doing anything behind your back or without telling you, that he or she knows will cut you really badly if you knew about it - whether it be having dinner with a specific person, doing something they said they wouldn't do, having sex, making out, whatever.

If, however, you're at a party and you're both cool with it (maybe if you were a swinger?) then that's ok. It's all about the feelings that you're creating and whether or not anyone is essentially getting hurt.

So, for me personally, if my bf made out with someone else, the situation would be that I would be super angry and hurt, so it would be considered cheating for me


----------



## CandyApple (Jul 9, 2007)

Absolutely!!! In my books anyways..


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *tigrisjasmine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Heck, yeah it is! I know there are people out there that think not, which dumbfounds me. They've got to have other issues if kissing is not an intimate thing for them... I even know of porn stars who will do everything, but will not kiss on the lips! Ditto and so true about the pornstars. Good reference.


----------



## bluebird26 (Jul 9, 2007)

of course!


----------



## jessiej78 (Jul 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If I caught (or found out) my man was kissing another woman, he may as well have had sex with her. If he's acting romantic or intimate, it really doesn't matter what part of his body is against her.


----------



## Barbette (Jul 30, 2007)

Yes. If you are going to kiss someone, really kiss someone, that is the same as sex, possibly even worse


----------



## michal_cohen (Jul 30, 2007)

of course


----------



## Nox (Jul 30, 2007)

Yes, it is in my book.


----------



## katnahat (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, it's cheating.


----------



## adrianavanessa (Sep 14, 2007)

yup yup


----------



## AngelaGM (Sep 14, 2007)

Yes, it is an intimate act so I agree it's cheating.


----------



## marshall1704 (Sep 14, 2007)

Yes, it's cheating!!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Sep 14, 2007)

It definately is cheating.


----------



## farris2 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hell yes!


----------



## Nastka (Sep 19, 2007)

Definitely. I think that kissing is more intimate than sex in some circumstances, because the first usually involves some sort of emotional bond towards the other person but the second doesn't necessarily. The first is an instinctual and feral activity (not talking about love, just sex here), whereas a kiss is something very... human.


----------



## zoe__ (Sep 19, 2007)

I think it really depends on the situation: for example if its a drunken kiss with a random girl in a club that he tells me about the next day in which case i dont really care as long as it doesnt become a habit but if it were a sober kiss with a good friend / ex i would be furious exspecially if he kept it a secret and someone else ended up telling me


----------



## flychick767 (Sep 21, 2007)

Only if some serious tonsil tickling is involved.


----------



## BlueLagoon (Sep 28, 2007)

Of course it is cheating...I would forgive but I will never stay with this person in relationship...


----------



## MamaRocks (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeppers.


----------



## amarose (Sep 28, 2007)

def. cheating


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Sep 28, 2007)

i voted yes, even phone sex or internet sex is cheating IMO.


----------



## shaikhaf (Sep 29, 2007)

Yess!


----------



## Sheikah (Sep 29, 2007)

Yes! I don't think there's going to be a no in this thread.


----------



## -Liz- (Sep 29, 2007)

yes without a doubt


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Sep 30, 2007)

Kissing is cheating.


----------



## Anthea (Sep 30, 2007)

I voted yes, apart from a peck on the cheek greeting of course it is.


----------



## MissPout (Oct 12, 2007)

of course it's cheating!


----------



## oneewiishx0 (Oct 15, 2007)

YES. If i ever found out my boyfriend kissed anyone or someone kissed him I would have a fit.


----------



## enyadoresme (Oct 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *luxotika* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think it is cheating.
If there is something you would do with another man that you would feel uncomfortable doing if your husband in the same room, then it is supposedly considered cheating.

i think that's a good way of describing it


----------



## Bellagigi (Oct 31, 2007)

Yes.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *enyadoresme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i think that's a good way of describing it me, too!


----------



## Lelenn (Oct 31, 2007)

The younger me would've said no.. But now that I am in a committed relationship, I believe that even having feelings for someone else is cheating.


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 31, 2007)

Yeppers


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 31, 2007)

agreed, it's cheating...


----------



## Blue_eyes (Nov 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *girlie2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i say i depends on the kiss yep, can be friendly kiss also, so depends on who and how you are kissing


----------



## Beyonce Welch (Nov 3, 2007)

Kissing for reasons other than for greetings and / or condolences is cheating in my opinion. Beyonce Welch - Old Married Lady


----------



## blueangel1023 (Nov 3, 2007)

If it's kissing someone as you would to your mother, than it's understandable. Any other form is just not kosher. So YES, that would be considered a form of cheating. Drunk, high, you tripped and fell on his lips, etc...whatever excuse u can try to come up with, but fact is it's CHEATING! (whether u still deny it in your conscience)


----------



## anisia (Nov 7, 2007)

yea I consider it cheating and it leads to other things


----------



## Claire_Louise (Nov 22, 2007)

I think it is, I always look at how I would feel if my partner kissed someone else and I know I would feel betrayed and hurt, its just as bad as taking things even further.

Clearly if you need to kiss someone else you cant be happy in the relationship your in so its only fair to separate with your partner, then you can kiss who you like without hurting anyone.

Claire xx


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Nov 23, 2007)

Yes!!!!


----------



## sam1209 (Nov 23, 2007)

yes it is


----------



## amandabelle (Nov 28, 2007)

I feel as if anything could be cheating under the right circumstances [[intimate Conversation, emails, text messages, holding hands, ect.]]. I also think becoming emotionally involved would be way worse then my significant other kissing another girl or something.


----------



## Forbidden (Dec 13, 2007)

I would say yes!


----------



## NYCSusie (Dec 13, 2007)

Yes its cheating and a total betrayal. If you are kissing someone its because your not in love with you partner, the most beautiful thing in this world is the love between a man and a woman something that has to be respected and not fluffed off by modern excuses. If your not in love then break it off and then its free game other wise its CHEATING!


----------



## igor (Dec 13, 2007)

for me, it`s certainly would be a cheating


----------



## MandiMoore87 (Dec 28, 2007)

Oh yeah it is...


----------



## PerfectMistake (Dec 28, 2007)

From someone who has been cheated on, yes. And even if I hadn't been, I would still feel that way.

It's a form of sexual activity (albeit not an aggressive or extended form).

You know if you are in an exclusive or serious relationship you should not be kissing other people. Plain and simple


----------



## kissedbyfire (Jan 2, 2008)

It really depends on the context and type of kiss involved. The b/f and I are very touchy people and are prone to giving friends a peck as a way of saying hello. We're also prone to cuddling with friends. It's just a way of expressing affection.

A drunken kiss, well he'd better tell me about. My boy has had one drunken kiss before. Some dumb ugly ***** gave him a ride home from club (I had work so I stayed home), took him to her house and proceeded to seduce him, regardless of KNOWING me and knowing we're in a relationship. It was just a kiss and he pushed her away. Thankfully he told me the next day. It hurt him so much he was crying.

I sometimes wonder why men are so DUMB when it comes to a women's motives.

It really depends on the guy too. If he's super jealous and refuses to even let me TALK to other men, he'll get the same treatment. If he actually trusts me then I'll give him a lot more freedom.


----------



## glitter_vertigo (Jan 9, 2008)

I think it depends on the kiss and how far it goes.


----------



## PRETTYSECRETS21 (Jan 9, 2008)

yes. nuff said.


----------



## lummerz (Jan 10, 2008)

100% cheating, definitely! Doesn't mean i would leave though.


----------

